# GIE- EXPO Louisville



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Any one coming down for the Expo


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I think we are going! We went to the MGIA snow expo and tomorrow the Farm Science Review.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Would be but they moved it back a week. This sucks because winter has started here on Halloween before, and the top guys can't be 12 hrs away drinking beer. had fun in 06 & 07 though.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Hell yeah Mike see you today at the farm science review


Cout me and my crew in for the Expo


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Trying to throw some plans together... It was great (though muddy) back in 07!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I was thinking about it. I havent registered yet


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

I went last year and loved it.
I want to go this year but cant find anyone to go, I really dont feel like making the drive alone.

If anyone form Iowa wants to ride along out there send me a pm


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

I am going, i need to sign up tonight. I am excited for it, this will be my first time ever, couldnt go last year and the year before because of a conflict. I am free this year though!


----------

